# Obamacare



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Just saw/heard this. Maybe it's been out there awhile, but I liked it a lot.
http://freedomoutpost.com/2014/03/buying-cup-coffee-like-buying-obamacare/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Spot on.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Socialism at its best


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

steve IN said:


> Socialism at its best


You are correct sir. Sadly, at its best it is light years behind anything that is not socialism.

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just heard that it would cost 1/25th the cost of Obama Care to insure the uninsured.

However, Obamacare has nothing to do with insuring the uninsured. That's the low hanging fruit for the typical liberal. The REAL objective of Obamacare is to gain more control the citizens of this great country.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I just heard that it would cost 1/25th the cost of Obama Care to insure the uninsured.
> However, Obamacare has nothing to do with insuring the uninsured. That's the low hanging fruit for the typical liberal. The REAL objective of Obamacare is to gain more control the citizens of this great country.


Should read "once great".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Should read "once great".


I have one foot out the door in agreement. If the libs win, I think we will become a lot like Canada.

If a true conservative wins, he will need all God's speed to get it done, but it could be possible to reverse the damage inflicted from illegal immigration, moral decay and 100 million people NOT working.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So you are on the fence on what you think?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think we can still turn it around.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I think we can still turn it around.


Kinda like sports that we (well, not me) watch...even if a football game is "over" in the third inning, the under team still plays the fourth and doesn't give up. ALWAY believe we can turn it around...one way or another.

Reminds me of a Yosemite Sam quote "No more gentleman stuff, from now on ya fights my way - dirty!"

73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> Kinda like sports that we (well, not me) watch...even if a football game is "over" in the third inning,


That would be third quarter glass....we can tell that you don't watch! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> If the libs win, I think we will become a lot like Canada.


Heaven forbid.....that means we will sit around and "discuss", drink coffee, and talk about how much smarter we are than Canadians.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....Glass ur killin me!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, the only thing this video forgot to include is the fact that the government has encouraged tens of millions of illegals aliens to pour into this country and of course, we've got to provide "free coffee" to them as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Yep, the only thing this video forgot to include is the fact that the government has encouraged tens of millions of illegals aliens to pour into this country and of course, we've got to provide "free coffee" to them as well.


And one step closer to the BIG prize>>>>MORE LIBERAL VOTERS!!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> And one step closer to the BIG prize>>>>MORE LIBERAL VOTERS!!!!


Their main goal.

OH YEA, & I'm with glass on that 3rd inning/ quarter. Them foot-ball bats look messed up, too.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I have one foot out the door in agreement. If the libs win, I think we will become a lot like Canada.
> 
> If a true conservative wins, he will need all God's speed to get it done, but it could be possible to reverse the damage inflicted from illegal immigration, moral decay and 100 million people NOT working.


No, it's not... (possible to repair the damage... IMHO... some cuts are just too deep and the patient is DOA... (like a knifing victim that was brought into the hospital one time when my mom was working in the ER/admissions desk... he was DOA, CPR did no good, doc opened up his chest right there to do direct heart massage, squeezed his heart and blood squirted out through the knife wound... "haul him to the morgue, he's done"... nothing they can do...)

Canada... h3ll more like Soviet Russia... getting worse with each passing day. I don't even recognize this friggin' country anymore... it's a bad joke and getting worse.

My MIL, Lord rest her soul, her solution was, "If only we can get the conservatives/Repubs elected-- then everything will be fixed..." She didn't like it when I pointed out, "Yeah, but for awhile the Repukes had the Presidency and both houses of Congress... and *NOTHING CHANGED*... According to your theory we SHOULD have had Shangri-La, but *NOTHING HAPPENED*!!! If nothing changed last time, what makes you think it'll be better THIS time??"

She didn't have an answer to that, because she knew I was right in her heart of hearts...

This day and age in this country now reminds me of taking care of a dying cow... You've done everything you can, you try to do more, you sit there and watch and wait and you know the inevitable outcome is... just a matter of when.

The time to "fix things" was 20-30 years ago, at least. Too late now to do anything but sit on death watch... MAYBE prolong the inevitable a little while longer, but the die is already cast IMHO...

Later! OL J R


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

My thoughts about turning thingsn around are very easy . We need to do it very brutally, bloody, violent and sudden. When the lawyers start to bitch then you put them in a camp. I want these people who refuse to work to show me in the Constitution which amendment allows them to have my money . When a thug tries to steal my money I can shoot him dead but it is ok if the government takes my money and gives it to the thugs.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

steve IN said:


> My thoughts about turning thingsn around are very easy . We need to do it very brutally, bloody, violent and sudden. When the lawyers start to bitch then you put them in a camp. I want these people who refuse to work to show me in the Constitution which amendment allows them to have my money . When a thug tries to steal my money I can shoot him dead but it is ok if the government takes my money and gives it to the thugs.


I don't advocate for it, but I *do* think it will have to come down to that in the end...

Agree completely with the "take my money" thing...

This country is 'compassioning' itself to death...

Later! OL J R


----------

